# I'm here.



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

who else is jumping over?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

me!


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

me


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

us too!


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

cool... me too...


----------



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

*So now what do we do?*

Bash how slow roadfly is?


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

lol....it actually has picked up speed....big time.


----------



## chazzy (Apr 2, 2002)

RF threw some money at the problem and got a bigger DB server and it has helped out tremendously on the user experience. And I think the pop-to-the-top feature is useful. However, they still have a few issues that still need to be tackled, both technical and business.


----------



## biodan (Apr 9, 2003)

chazzy said:


> *RF threw some money at the problem and got a bigger DB server and it has helped out tremendously on the user experience. And I think the pop-to-the-top feature is useful. However, they still have a few issues that still need to be tackled, both technical and business. *


And some of the clientele are undesirables  Seriously, the trolls by geetee etc are a little tiresome, as well as the repeating themes like where do i find my production date, is it ok to use 5-30 oil...

Maybe its just me, but bling-bling mods and local chatter about specific locale drives don't have much appeal... even if they're in my area...unless they're track related.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

SteveMedina said:


> *lol....it actually has picked up speed....big time. *


Probably because you're not over there making about 500 posts a day.   :angel:


----------



## bmwm3coupe (Mar 5, 2002)

I am here as well :thumbup:


----------



## Leo (Apr 23, 2003)

Well, I thought I'd join the bunch here as newby :bigpimp:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Leo said:


> *Well, I thought I'd join the bunch here as newby :bigpimp: *


hey Leo! good to see you here.

Keeper of the SMG FAQ for so long now!
:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

how is Andreas? Haven't seen him posting anywhere for a while now


----------



## Leo (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi atyclb,

Thanks :bigpimp:

Well, ever since Andreas hit real-life (finished school and is working now) he has dissapeared


----------



## Thor (Mar 31, 2003)

*Andreas!!! Where R u?*

Please come out from under that Honda CRX with the large exhaust tip and neon wiper blades and let us know that u still care about us!

Wait! I found Andreas and he's got a new car design ....









Take it easy on the donuts, A.

j/k!


----------



## alp2 (Apr 6, 2003)

*quite comfortable*

not as much feedback as RF, but hopefully more mature....


----------



## Leo (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: quite comfortable*



alp2 said:


> *not as much feedback as RF, but hopefully more mature.... *


Exactly my thoughts! :thumbup:


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*The guy in the middle*

Red Bull drinkin' fool ! :rofl:


----------



## Cabby (Apr 1, 2003)

6 months ago when a bunch of regulars realized that RF was run by nazi's, we made our own site.

:eeps: 

:thumbup:


----------



## alp2 (Apr 6, 2003)

it is unfortunate that people who share the same passions, often find a way to be divided. with the cumulative wealth of knowledge and experiences, we as a body could most likely handle anything that could face us. okay that's enough of me.....


----------



## metalmann (Apr 8, 2003)

*Andreas?*

Andreas, come out come out where ever you are?

PS He is the nicest guy! When we were going to the Hungarian GP 2 years ago he came to the Zurich airport w/ his new SMG II & Rezax wheeels & took us for a ride at 7:30 am! Thats what I call a car nut!


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

Me Three....or is that M Three


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

The HACK said:


> *Probably because you're not over there making about 500 posts a day.   :angel: *


lol...:thumbup:


----------



## RoadRat (Apr 6, 2003)

Greetings! This place makes changes fast! Nice work BF!


----------



## 84tiger (Feb 9, 2003)

Hi all - I've been cruising here for a while - more to say (and ask) when my car arrives next month.

Good to see so many of the knowledgable folks from rf over here.:thumbup:


----------

